# Cleaning Turkey



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

50 yrs. of hunting turkey and you think that you know the best way to clean a turkey,WRONG! Came home yesterday,(4/27) and fillet the bird and put it in the fridge till today for about 24hrs. Usually I get home and skin and fillet and get all them hair like feathers off and into the freezer. Don't know about you but those are a pain in the ayes . Well those hair like feathers came off the meat the easiest ever,fastest time for me ever. I ran cold tap water over as usual and they came off with flying colors. It seems that they didn't want to stick to the meat. Chilling the meat made that job a lot easier for me anyway. Did I discover something new or have you guys(and gals) been holding back?!? LOL


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have always just taken the breast and the thighs.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Try hot water feathers just come right off


----------



## TMK (Mar 31, 2005)

Straley said:


> Try hot water feathers just come right off


Never tried hot water. If I get lucky again this season I'll try it out. 
Used to gut them out and roast the breasts skinned with bone in. Past few years I just breasted them out and kept the thighs for the slow cooker.
Best way I found to cook the breasts is to brine them and cover with cheesecloth that was soaked in butter, herbs and white wine when roasting.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I should of said "skinned and fillet".I quit plucking turkey's long ago.I went back and edited the post.


----------

